# 2013 Q1/Q2 Release Schedule



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Bells of Lost Souls:



> Here's the latest out there on the grapevine regarding both Warhammer Fantasy and Warhammer 40,000 in the months ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Taking with a shovel of salt BUT of true..... 

Huzzah for DA. The CD while the not Huzzah -don't play nor like them- is still ace. Huzzah for the Tau too. 

Though to be fair considering 6th ed was released summer time ish, to have - going by that list- 4 6ed codices in less than a year is pretty fast, especially if you take into account Necron and GK were presumably written with 6th in mind is pretty impressive - well I think so at least. 

Regarding fantasy, it makes me weep. If Wood Elves then that's great but still sad not to see my beloved Bretonnians. 

But again all this is with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

WTB new Eldar Codex.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

On the fantasy front WoC is a given as a 2013 release and some sort of elves makes sense considering there's 3 types of them and 2 need updates to make them work with 8th ed better. 

As for 40k, it just doesn't excite me that much anymore although if the nid flyer is something new and not an actualy model for a harpy then I could be tempted


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope that Eldar get a new flyer, that would be sweet!


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be delighted to see a Tau book next year (although I'm still hoping for earlier in the year than May... but that's me being too optimistic).

The flyers wave has moved firmly into "I'll believe it when I see it" territory for me - most of the armies mentioned could do with it, but it's been rumoured for so long (summer was flyers was meant to be 2011 I think?) that I'm not able to get excited about the idea anymore. At this stage, if the Tau book is coming out next year anyway, I'd think it'd make more sense for the flyer to come out around then. And for my 'nids, y'know, the Harpy and maybe even Spore Pod models might turn up at some point... but if I'd been holding my breath for them, I'd be long gone. But if the harpy comes out with rules options in White Dwarf that make it more worth fielding, I wouldn't be unhappy. It'd be nice for nids to have a flyer option that's not a 2xTL Devourer Flyrant.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

why can't they ever pay attention to the bretonnians?  they're the only reason i would want to play WFB


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds good but seems a bit ambitous to me. Wouldn't be surprised if some of this got pushed later into Q3 or 4.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Tau in May? Well, time to start saving!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the Ork wave, but unless there's some sort of updated rules set in GW's errata and FAQ section, I'm probably not going to be picking anything up unless I'm really impressed by the new shiny.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess Eldar are coming in Q3 or Q4 then.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> why can't they ever pay attention to the bretonnians?  they're the only reason i would want to play WFB


Bretonnians are the Sisters of WHFB, left to wither on the vine. They're unpopular and they don't have any love in the design studio. 

Same with Wood Elves which why they're stuck with 6th ed Army Books.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, those are interesting little tidbits of info.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*April HE*

I know that this isnt exactly a confirmation, BUT, i thought it might be worth a mention. Three times now i have spoken to people in GW stores, at Lincoln an ex official who has told me stuff before that has been spot on (the tomb sphinxes, snake riders and other TK bits for example) months prior to any other leaks, a guy i know who has done some playtesting, and a guy at norwich who admittedly was just a staff member, BUT, complied with the other rumours. All of these three guys have each told me High Elves April 2013, and all have told me Monstrous cavalry. I asked if it would be drakes, and all of them grinned and said 'maybe, although it could be something else'. One said lion cavalry and i said lions are too small for it (theyre cavalry size) so he said 'GIANT LIONS' in a less than convincing way. The ex inside guy said drake cavalry. And the other guy said shh and wait and see, dont spoil the suprise. 
All in all i think it all means drake cavalry are certainly in the works, based on what they are telling me. What about you guys??


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone who's been following these for a while now could say this list is just a compilation of the most likely outcomes. Nothing really new here, but I'll say that the list does sound about right to me. The real burning question is what's in store for the end of Q2 and the remaining Q3 and 4.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Charandris said:


> I know that this isnt exactly a confirmation, BUT, i thought it might be worth a mention. Three times now i have spoken to people in GW stores, at Lincoln an ex official who has told me stuff before that has been spot on (the tomb sphinxes, snake riders and other TK bits for example) months prior to any other leaks, a guy i know who has done some playtesting, and a guy at norwich who admittedly was just a staff member, BUT, complied with the other rumours. All of these three guys have each told me High Elves April 2013, and all have told me Monstrous cavalry. I asked if it would be drakes, and all of them grinned and said 'maybe, although it could be something else'. One said lion cavalry and i said lions are too small for it (theyre cavalry size) so he said 'GIANT LIONS' in a less than convincing way. The ex inside guy said drake cavalry. And the other guy said shh and wait and see, dont spoil the suprise.
> All in all i think it all means drake cavalry are certainly in the works, based on what they are telling me. What about you guys??


They are on my projected list according to Hastings (it's here) so it's completely possible. I don't have specifics on them, but that's possible.



Arcane said:


> Anyone who's been following these for a while now could say this list is just a compilation of the most likely outcomes. Nothing really new here, but I'll say that the list does sound about right to me. The real burning question is what's in store for the end of Q2 and the remaining Q3 and 4.


You're right, this was actually older than the year long release schedule, but some of the stuff meshes up. We'll just have to wait and see to know where it's all going for sure.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Bretonnians are the Sisters of WHFB, left to wither on the vine. They're unpopular and they don't have any love in the design studio.
> 
> Same with Wood Elves which why they're stuck with 6th ed Army Books.


I think i've only played the latest version of WHFB once with my ageing Bretonnians. Its a shame because they "were" awesome


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone who isn't staff from HQ is going on exactly the same rumours we are, until they get their release schedules which are the month we're about to hit. Sorry. The stores used to get release schedules for the 6 months ahead, but no more...


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Why Daemons so soon, they just got an updated not that long ago. There are a lot of armies that need to be updated sooner, then them.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Sloan13 said:


> Why Daemons so soon, they just got an updated not that long ago. There are a lot of armies that need to be updated sooner, then them.


personally, my thoughts on this idea is because other than selling a bunch of flamers/screamers of tzeentch for 40k the WD release was a dud, and it just didnt sell.

the other races/factions that "you" say needs an update - 

Tau; still effective in this edition that focuses on shooting and moving and also nerfed assault a little. Ive seen Tau re-emerge from stasis around here.

Eldar; prolly your best candidate for the "old guard" to get updated. and i have no reason for why they are not next besides "its GW's idea" to delay them.

BTs, C:SM, etc - because your not next also.

DE, nids - because GW hates you.:shok:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Fallen said:


> personally, my thoughts on this idea is because other than selling a bunch of flamers/screamers of tzeentch for 40k the WD release was a dud, and it just didnt sell.
> 
> the other races/factions that "you" say needs an update -
> 
> ...


Games Workshop does hate the Dark Eldar. But I don't see it for the Tyranids. I'm being absolutely destroyed by armies that I crushed with callous abandon last edition. Every configuration seems to fall flat for me. But given how recent DE got a new codex, I can't see them getting one for quite some time. And certainly not to cater to my bad luck. But my only real complaint is the change to Webway Portals; I can handle everything else.

Looking forward to new releases though.


----------

